# Laptop gesucht



## Jalandro (28. September 2017)

Nabend zusammen,

 

ich sitze hier vor meinem Laptop, der absolut nicht zum spielen geeignet ist (ist auch schon etwas älter ..  ) und bin etwas bedient, da ich mega Bock auf SW:TOR habe. 

 

Heutzutage gibt es ja schon recht billige Laptops. Könnt ihr ein Modell empfehlen mit dem ich das Spiel ohne Probleme spielen kann (und das evtl. auch noch in ein paar Jahren nach der ein oder anderen Erweiterung  ) für einen schmalen Geldbeutel?

 

Bin da leider nicht so ganz drin was die ganze Technik angeht. Solltet ihr eine Kaufempfehlung haben wäre ich sehr dankbar.

 

Danke im voraus und schönen Abend noch.


----------



## painschkes (28. September 2017)

Hey 

 

Was bedeutet für dich "für den schmalen Geldbeutel"?


----------



## Jalandro (29. September 2017)

Huhu,

ich wollte eigentlich nicht mehr als 600-700 ausgeben&#128580;

 

edit sagt .. hatte evtl. an den hier gedacht:

Acer Nitro 5 (AN515-51-536M)
 

Oder kann ich auch ein günstigeres Modell nehmen!?


----------



## Aun (29. September 2017)

bei dem preis wird es zu 100% an der graka scheitern. also du wirst damit keine freude haben und warscheinlich nicht auf komplett high ohne ruckler spielen. ein normaler rechner ist keine option? oder hohl dir ein predator auf ratenzahlung ^^


----------



## Jalandro (29. September 2017)

Hey,

 

Ziel ist es auch ehrlich gesagt nicht alles auf Anschlag zu haben  Die Grafik ist für mich immer recht nebensächlich. Wichtig ist nur das es auf mittleren Optionen flüssig überall läuft 

 

edit sagt .. ne Standrechner ist keine Option. Bzgl. des anderen .. ich brauche den Laptop vorranging zum Arbeiten und will nur ab und an etwas daddeln, dafür soviel Geld auszugeben wiederstrebt mir einfach


----------



## ZAM (29. September 2017)

Aber wer Daddeln will, muss bei PC/Laptop-Systemen nun mal leider Geld in die Hand nehmen. Vor allem sind aktuell Preise für Speicher, CPUs und Grafik-Einheiten astronomisch hoch, dank Lieferungsproblemen bei diversen Herstellern. Suche dir für deine Anforderungen am Besten eins mit ner GTX 940M - 960M, vielleicht gebraucht / erneuert. Erwarte da aber nur eine gute Performance bei 720p-Auflösung. Alles unter 1050er Karten findest du leider eh fast nur noch gebraucht. Wenn du einen Allrounder haben willst, der dir nicht wegbrennt, Straßenlärm übertönt oder rum ruckelt beim Spielen von allem, was nicht Solitär ist, dann rechne mal eher mit 800-1000&#8364;.

Ansonsten: Gebraucht oder Ratenzahlungen 

 

 

*Edit* Dein Edit-Vorschlag sollte locker passen für deine Ansprüche.


----------



## Jalandro (29. September 2017)

Erst einmal recht herzlichen Dank für die Anregungen.
 
Ich habe mich jetzt noch einmal etwas umgesehen. Da ich für meinen aktuellen Mac wohl auch noch ein paar  bekommen werde bin ich jetzt bei folgendem Laptop hängen geblieben.
Aus meinem Laienverständnis sollte dieser ja sehr wohl für SW:TOR ausreichen. Nehme aber gerne auch noch einmal von euch Feedback entgegen 
 
*Das ASUS N552VX-**FY382T zeichnet sich durch folgende spezifische Produkteigenschaften aus:*
*39,6 cm (15,6) Full-HD Non Glare, LED Backlight*
*1920 x 1080, 16:9 Format*
*Intel Core i7-6700HQ**, 4x 2,6 GHz mit Turbo-Boost bis zu 3,5 GHz, 6MB L3-Cache*
*NVIDIA Geforce GTX 950M, 2 GB DDR3 VRAM*
*8 GB DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher*
*1TB + 8GB SSD Cache*
*8x DVD-Super Multi D/L Double Layer*
*WLAN 802.11 ac/b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0*
*Mini-DisplayPort, HDMI, 3x USB 3.0 + 1x USB 3.1*
*Windows 10 Home 64Bit*


----------



## ZAM (29. September 2017)

Sei dir bei der 950M und dem schmalen RAM aber gewiss, dass du gute Leistung bei den meisten "aktuelleren" Titeln aber nur auf 720p rausholen kannst.


----------



## Jalandro (29. September 2017)

Also sollte man evtl. lieber auf die 960m mit 4 gb gehen wie bei diesem Modell, dass Preislich sehr ähnlich ist?

Lenovo Ideapad Y700 15ISK 80NW Notebook


----------



## ZAM (29. September 2017)

Im Normalfall ist der Sprung zwischen 950 und 960 eher gering, im Vergleich zu 960 auf 970. Aber die 2 GB mehr bringen dir in dem Fall deutlich Vorteile für das gewünschte Ergebnis.


----------



## Aun (29. September 2017)

ähem. 15,6 zoll zum spielen?....


----------



## ZAM (29. September 2017)

Er will ja arbeiten. Ich sagte ja, wer wirklich effektiv zocken will muss Geld ausgeben ;p


----------



## Aun (29. September 2017)

ja aber so ne exeltabelle schaut auf 17"+ trotzdem besser aus


----------



## robotom (30. September 2017)

ich glaube auch nicht, dass man für 600&#8364; ein gutes Gaming-Notebook bekommt...da muss man schon ein wenig mehr investieren....und man hat dann auch mehr davon!


----------



## CadBane123 (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich finde aber auch, das du lieber ein wenig mehr Geld ausgeben solltest und dafür dann auch mehr Spaß beim Zocken hast! Es gibt ja z.B. auch die Möglichkeit etwas zu finanzieren. Wenn du dann monatlich einfach n bisschen was abzahlst ist das ja vertretbar. Die Alternative ist natürlich. SPAREN UND WARTEN


----------



## eroda1 (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe ASUS ROG STRIX GL553VD gekauft und bin sehr glücklich. Hier ist ein Preisvergleich des ASUS RGL553VD


----------

